# ¿Cómo enfrentar a los acosadores en tu cultura?



## Maeskizzle

Hola a todos, 

Estoy interesada en saber cómo las mujeres en tu cultura enfrentan a los "jotes".  Acá en Chile, "jote" significa una persona que persigue una mujer, pero sin ninguna posiblidad de que la mujer le "pesque" (le responde), o con poca posibilidad, por lo menos.  El término "jote" viene de la palabra zopilote que es un pájaro que se alimienta de carrión.   El jote molesta a la mujer hasta que ella queda cansada de su presencia.  En la calle se topa con los jotes que miran descaradamente a la mujer o en otros lugares públicos como el metro, el supermercado, la plaza, etc.

Quizás es lo mismo en todas las culturas...pero quizás no.

Acá en Chile, las mujeres ignoran a los jotes, en general.  Otra estrategia, me han dicho, es retarlos frente a la gente que está presente en la plaza pública (u otro lugar público), ya que, por mi experiencia, los Chilenos suelen ser algo pudorosos.  Pero me interesa saber cómo mujeres en distintas culturas enfrentan "el jote".


----------



## alexacohen

En España normalmente los ignoramos.


----------



## ivanovic77

alexacohen said:


> En España normalmente los ignoramos.


 
Me gustaría añadir a esto que, en España, este tipo de hombre apenas existe ya. Y no sólo diría que es ignorado por las mujeres, sino que incluso puede ser insultado. Quizá sea porque la mujer española, en general, es más respetada que la latinoamericana; aquí una mujer puede gritar un "¡Déjame en paz de una puta vez, tío!" más rápido de lo que canta un gallo y obtener el apoyo de *absolutamente* todo el mundo.

Además, hay una cierta crispación social en torno a la violencia de género y tanto hombres como mujeres estamos un poco paranoicos e hipersensibles. No creo que a ningún hombre en sus cabales se le ocurra "acosar" a una mujer por la calle tal como están las cosas por aquí. 

Los únicos "jotes" que he visto últimamente son inmigrantes de fuera de España que llevan poco tiempo por aquí y aún no se saben las reglas del juego.


----------



## danielfranco

En los EE. UU. le azotan a uno con flagelo en la plaza central.

No, no es cierto. Pero, dependiendo del nivel de insistencia, hasta le levantan un acta con la policía, de las que se denominan "restraining order", donde le ordenan a uno no acercarse más de doscientos pies de distancia, so pena de cárcel.

Claro, no es que tenga experiencia propia en esto, pero...

D


----------



## DickHavana

Hola, Maeskizzle:

Tu tema me ha producido tal impacto que me ha obligado a hacer y deshacer este post varias veces y es que me explico: soy vasco, y en eso somos otro mundo. Nací en una tierra donde ligar con una chica no era cuestión de suerte, sino todo un milagro. El vasco de toda la vida es incapaz de mirar con descaro y procacidad a una mujer (de hecho ya nos cuesta media vida aprender a mirarlas con cierta soltura ), imagínate como para andar siguiéndolas y acosándolas. Por otra parte, la mujer vasca de toda la vida no dudaría ni un momento en decir una barbaridad (o soltar una bofetada directamente) al primero que percibiera la está molestando (aunque en esto siempre he pensado que hay clases, y supongo que no es lo mismo que te mire insinuante George Clooney a que lo haga Barragán).

De hecho cada vez estoy más convencido de que una de las aportaciones vascas a la humanidad, la cuadrilla, se inventó precisamente para eso. Con tu cuadrilla de amigos, que es para toda la vida y a la que debías más lealtad y fidelidad que a cualquier mujer, te escudabas, protegías y conseguías pasar desapercibido para evitar que ellas te miraran o acosaran a ti.

Por supuesto que había gente que acosaba y perseguía a las mujeres, pero eran muy poquitos y no solían ser muy normales. El vasco que era acosador acosaba de lejos, ellas ni se enteraban.  Y por supuesto que había gente que las miraba con descaro, pero como los poquísimos que ligaban, venían siempre de fuera.

Saludos


----------



## Maeskizzle

Saludos a todos, 

Gracias por sus comentarios, la verdad los encuentro interesante.  Lo que han comentado ivanovic77 que el "jote" apenas existe en España ahora y alexacohen que ha dicho que allá en España ignoran al jote me parece tan rico, porque la verdad es que puede ser muy molesto.  

La penúltima vez que un hombre me estaba joteando estuve al punto de gritarle y se dio cuenta y se fue de inmediata.  La última vez el jote me miraba más sútilmente.  Estuvo detrás de mi en la fila del supermercado entonces naturalmente estaba mirando en mi dirección, pero al final me di cuenta de que me estaba mirando fijamente, pero ya me iba y además al reclamar una persona por ser roto acá en Chile no tienes el apoyo de la gente a tu alrededor.  No comentan, te miran no más.  Pero la próxima vez le voy a echar la foca, incluso si no estoy segura que me está mirando, porque tratan de hacerlo sútilmente justamente para que te pareces exagerada en reclamarlos.

Ahora me acuerdo en España una vez unas amigas gringas y yo topamos con un par de viejos verdes que nos estaban molestando en un bus de Portomarín a Lugo (Galicia) y me di vuelta porque me estaban tocando la cabeza, pero les reté y ibamos como 20 personas en el bus y casi todos les dijeron a los viejos que nos dejaran tranquilas y incluso el conductor empezó a frenar el bus y les dijo que si no se portaron bien que se bajarían del bus.  Sentí el apoyo de los demás, distinto de acá donde rara vez la gente se mete en los asuntos de los otros.  Y cuando bajaron los viejos en Lugo, uno me pidió disculpa.  Y bueno, una vez tuve un encuentro con unos "pulpos" en una discoteca, (se llaman pulpos porque vienen detras de ti y te agarran para que bailes con ellos).  Pero cuando cambié del ambiente hip-hop al ambiente electrónico, ya no habían pulpos.  (Esto fue a una discoteca grande en Madrid.)  Pero sólo me acuerdo 2-3 incidentes así que me pasaron en un año en España y el apoyo de los españoles era bueno.



> Con tu cuadrilla de amigos, que es para toda la vida y a la que debías más lealtad y fidelidad que a cualquier mujer, te escudabas, protegías y conseguías pasar desapercibido para evitar que ellas te miraran o acosaran a ti.


Eso me sorprende, DickHavana, que uds. se protegen de las mujeres!!

Y, bueno, en Estados Unidos, yo casi nunca encontraba con un jote, no como los acá, por lo menos.  De hecho el concepto me era extraño hasta vivir acá por unos meses.


----------



## DickHavana

Aunque hay algo de épica exagerada en mi relato, Maeskizzle, tampoco se aleja tanto de la realidad. Un vasco vale para muchas cosas, pero en las discotecas se nos distingue porque siempre llevamos un vaso con bebida para no tener que bailar.

Sí es cierto que de lo que más conozco, País Vasco y zona norte de España, el acosador es algo atípico y propio de viejos verdes, gente perturbada o jóvenes exageradamente dopados o acalorados. En el sur, siendo el ambiente y la gente más calurosa, puede abundar un poquito más, quizás en zonas de turismo y costa, pero creo que es algo incidental. Hay una serie de reglas establecidas a partir de las cuales cierto tipo de cosas se consideran enfermizas y delictivas. En mi juventud recuerdo que durante una temporada solíamos acompañar a la hermana de un amigo a casa todas las noches (la hermana de un amigo, como las primas guapas, es siempre intocable y así pasaba: te podía gustar un montón, pero al final se tenía que ir con alguien de fuera porque jamás te atrevías a dar un paso al frente). Le había salido un seguidor "de matorral" que la seguía a veces a distancia, y estaba asustada, y aunque estábamos dispuestos a darle una paliza, cuando descubrimos que era ligeramente deficiente, nos limitamos a "marcar territorio" y lanzarle alguna indirecta de buen tono hasta que lo dejó.

Como bien apuntó ivanovic, los problemas de violencia doméstica, que sí parecen haberse disparado, implican acosos más personalizados de maridos o novios  "abandonados" a sus ex-parejas, teniendo esto un evidente componente de problema psicológico.

Un reflejo de cómo ha cambiado España es que hace poco más de veinte años, un top-less playero llamaba poderosamente la atención, y no digo nada una playa nudista, donde no eran raros los merodeadores y pajilleros que husmeaban entre las zarzas. Quedando todavía algún especimen de estos, gente enferma en su mayoría, el mirón procaz ha desaparecido prácticamente de las playas. Hace unos años podías encontrarte con situaciones molestas si tu novia o tus amigas practicaban el top-less. Para ti como acompañante resultaba molesto comprobar ciertas miradas "babosas", imagino cómo sería para ellas. Ahora creo que eso apenas sucede (espero que no sea por que mis amigas se han hecho más viejas). Creo que en España la gente ve esas cosas con una naturalidad más sana y en ese sentido pude comprobar hace unos cuatro años que Italia está más reprimida en ese sentido.

Saludos


----------



## Bilma

En Mexico el problema es grave, tan grave que en las estaciones del metro más concurridas tienen que saparse hombres y mujeres, es decir, hay vagones para hombres y para mujeres. En mi caso personal me tocó tener un par de encuentros con patanes que me dieron una nalgada y salieron corriendo.


----------



## ivanovic77

Como bien dice DickHavana, España ha cambiado mucho en los últimos 20 ó 30 años. Mi madre por ejemplo, explica que a principios de los 70, cuando ella iba a trabajar en metro o en autobús, era de lo más habitual notar alguna mano tocándole de manera molesta o alguna entrepierna masculina apretándose innecesariamente contra su cuerpo. A menudo, el atrevimiento iba a más y la mano pasaba directamente a violentar partes más íntimas. En estas circunstancias, si la mujer reaccionaba airadamente gritando un "¡Guarro!" o un "¡Asqueroso!", lo más probable es que la gente del transporte público la mirase como a una histérica. Es decir, no se apoyaba a las mujeres. También era frecuente que algún hombre la persiguiera en el trayecto de la estación a casa, hasta tal punto que ella tuvo que agarrar una piedra en varias ocasiones y encararse a su perseguidor, el cual huía en todos los casos. 

Esto hoy en día ya no pasa. Mis hermanas, que ahora tienen entre 20 y 30 años y también tienen la suerte de ser mujeres atractivas, nunca han experimentado una "metida de mano" en el transporte público, ni persecuciones depravadas, ni nada de lo que le sucedía a mi madre cada dos por tres, a excepción tal vez de algunos inmigrantes que están faltos de mujeres y que sí pueden tratar de entablar conversación con ellas por la calle, pero siempre de una manera amable, si bien un tanto pasada de moda desde la perspectiva española actual.

Coincido con DickHavana; lo del "jote" aquí en España me suena a demencia senil (viejos verdes), a trastornos psicológicos y a historias de nuestras madres y abuelas.


----------



## Jaén

Bilma said:


> En Mexico el problema es grave, tan grave que en las estaciones del metro más concurridas tienen que saparse hombres y mujeres, es decir, hay vagones para hombres y para mujeres. En mi caso personal me tocó tener un par de encuentros con patanes que me dieron una nalgada y salieron corriendo.


Es verdad lo que cuenta Bilma sobre la Cd. de México, sólo aclarando que la división de los vagones del metro se hace en las horas pico y en las líneas más concurridas (o sea, un 80% de ellas) que cruzan la ciudad de extremo a extremo. La división es buena para las mujeres, dejando "lo más duro" (en todos sentidos!!) en los vagones destinados a sólo hombres. Como generalmente los vagones van a reventar, no hay mucho campo para ver de quién es la mano furtiva (o la entrepierna) y menos aún de darle un puñetazo al individuo!

Por lo demás, en las calles, no recuerdo haber visto muchos "babosos". Cuando mucho, algunos que dicen piropos subidos de tono, pero no que persigan a alguien.


----------



## DickHavana

No sé si esto es un buen indicador, pero supongo que puede servir para pulsar las temperaturas.

Hace cuatro o cinco años tuve la oportunidad de hacer con mi mujer un viaje de vacaciones en coche desde España hasta la antigua Yugoslavia, pasando por el sur de Francia y el norte de Italia  y parando bastante por el camino. Mi mujer practicó top-less con toda naturalidad en las playas que visitamos por el camino, tanto en el sur de Francia como en la Istria eslovena y croata.  Las miradas eran sanas, de total naturalidad. En Italia visitamos varias playas (curiosamente, privatizadas y de pago) en el norte del país, tanto en Genova como en Pisa y Venecia. Para nuestra salud espiritual decidimos enseguida que allí era mejor no hacer top-less: imaginaos de repente a media docena de tipos con gafas de sol oscuras mirando descaradamente a mi mujer mientras yo les contraatacaba desafiante poniéndome las mías y mirándoles fijamente. Recuerdo que uno en particular resultaba directamente "baboso". Finalmente nos dimos cuenta de que las mujeres allí apenas practicaban top-less y sólo recuerdo un caso de una mujer que tenía más de 60 años (acabamos pensando que lo hacía para que la miraran y alegrar su ego ).

Mi mujer es atractiva y recuerdo que el periplo por Italia a veces resultaba desconcertante. Yo estoy acostumbrado a notar que a veces alguien la pueda mirar de forma más o menos insistente, más o menos de soslayo, pero ya dije que en el norte de España somos más comedidos. En Italia (y hablo del norte, se supone que en el sur son todavía más "ardientes") la cosa a veces alcanzaba situaciones incómodas. Parabas el coche en un semáforo y llegaba a tu altura un trajeado joven en su moto con el pelo engominado y cara de comerse el mundo, y se ponía a mirarla con total descaro y cara de que con él alcanzaría el cielo como si yo no existiese. No sabías si comerte el volante o empotrárselo en la cabeza. 

Cuando volví a Navarra le pregunté a un conocido de origen siciliano qué se supone que hacen ellos en esas situaciones, y me dijo que tenía que haber salido del coche y decirle en voz alta "¡Va fan culo!!!!". Su mujer, española, me contó que cuando eran más jóvenes odiaba ir a Sicilia porque tenía que ir casi con la cabeza agachada. Como a alguno se le ocurriera mirar más de la cuenta, ya estaba el numerito montado.

En fin, que nos dio la sensación de que Italia en ese aspecto sí responde al mito de que el italiano en general es bastante acalorado en cuestiones de sexo y que quizás allí sí que abunda cierto tipo de "buitre", quizás más estiloso.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DickHavana said:


> Hace cuatro o cinco años tuve la oportunidad de hacer con mi mujer un viaje de vacaciones en coche desde España hasta la antigua Yugoslavia, pasando por el sur de Francia y el norte de Italia y parando bastante por el camino. Mi mujer practicó top-less con toda naturalidad en las playas que visitamos por el camino, tanto en el sur de Francia como en la Istria eslovena y croata. Las miradas eran sanas, de total naturalidad. En Italia visitamos varias playas (curiosamente, privatizadas y de pago) en el norte del país, tanto en Genova como en Pisa y Venecia. Para nuestra salud espiritual decidimos enseguida que allí era mejor no hacer top-less: imaginaos de repente a media docena de tipos con gafas de sol oscuras mirando descaradamente a mi mujer mientras yo les contraatacaba desafiante poniéndome las mías y mirándoles fijamente. Recuerdo que uno en particular resultaba directamente "baboso". Finalmente nos dimos cuenta de que las mujeres allí apenas practicaban top-less y sólo recuerdo un caso de una mujer que tenía más de 60 años (acabamos pensando que lo hacía para que la miraran y alegrar su ego ).


 
Mucha razón llevas con lo de practicar el topless en ciertos lugares, como Italia; pues yo misma lo he experimentado en algunas playas sardas. Así que cuando ando por esos mares, no llevo a cabo esta práctica más que cuando veo que tengo casi toda la cala para mí.

Tuve también una mala experiencia en la playa de mi pueblo natal con unos señores magrebíes, que me miraban desde lo alto del espigón y me silbaban y, además, cada vez que me metía en el agua, venían tras de mí. Los vi inofensivos, pero la verdad es que éstas son situaciones muy, muy fastidiosas.

Muy de acuerdo con los comentarios de los españoles que han participado hasta ahora en este hilo; sin embargo, yo pienso que, pese al cambio de mentalidad, las mujeres tenemos que andar con cuidadín, sobre todo si vamos solitas por ciertos parajes. Pero, sin lugar a dudas, lo bueno de ahora es que si nos pasa algo, tenemos el apoyo de todo el mundo: aquello de "le hiceron lo que le hicieron porque llevaba minifalda e iba provocando" ya ha pasado a la historia, creo yo...


----------



## cabezadevaca

DickHavana said:


> ... Italia en ese aspecto sí responde al mito de que el italiano en general es bastante acalorado en cuestiones de sexo y que quizás allí sí que abunda cierto tipo de "buitre", quizás más estiloso.


 
Coincido contigo en tu apreciación sobre la interacción de los italianos con las mujeres, vaya por delante mi total simpatía por Italia. 

Ahora bien, mientras iba leyendo tu post no dejaba de preguntarme una cosa que siempre me ha llenado de curiosidad ¿qué opinan las mujeres de ese mítico encandilamiento de los italianos? ¿les es halagador? ¿dónde está el límite para empezar a encontrarlo empalagoso y cutre? La respuesta típica es "qué pesados son estos italianos", aunque por lo bajini suele haber un cierto punto de satisfacción.

Un pequeño ejemplo sobre esta paradoja que comento. Hace algún tiempo nos fuimos unos amigos y amigas a bailar a un conocido local de Madrid. Este sitio lo frecuentaban mayoritariamente extranjeros, sobre todo africanos. Una de nuestras amigas, muy maja y femenina, en un momento del baile notó posarse por un instante una mano en sus partes pudendas. La mano en cuestión no podía proceder mas que de un hombre bien parecido, sudanés o etíope o de por ahí, que estaba bailando, bastante bien por cierto, como si tal cosa. Es decir, no fue un atosigamiento con la mirada o el cuerpo, más bien un gesto sutil, aunque evidentemente intolerable y ofensivo. La reacción de mi amiga fue un "¡pero será posible ?!, pues no me ha tocado este el .....!" Era normal y de esperar, y el grupo hicimos piña con nuestra amiga, de tal manera que el amigo captó perfectamente nuestra reprimenda, la cosa no fue a más. 

Después de unas horas contoneando el cuerpo a ritmo de Manu Dibango y Abdel Gadir Salim and All Starts, la sorpresa fue cuando otra de nuestras amigas, para más descripción paisana tuya Dickhabana, de Donosti, también bien guapa aunque algo más grande que la anterior y con un look más rompedor, nos salió con otro " ¡será posible ?!", pero esta vez algo diferente. Su queja fue la siguiente, "¿ será posible?!, llevamos aquí más de 3 horas bailando y a mí nadie me ha tocado el ....!, es que no soy guapa o tengo algo en el pelo !!" Tras las inevitables risas, quedaba claro el poso de sincera ofensa por parte de mi querida amiga. La tranquilizamos, y era cierto, diciéndola que a ella no se la habían acercado porque no se había apartado ni un minuto de otro amigo nuestro, para más descripción vasco también y con unas espaldas como un piano que echaban para atrás al africano más atrevido.

Bueno, espero que os haya entretenido la anécdota. Quizás sirva para reflejar un poco cómo están las cosas por los madriles. Por lo demás, coincido con lo que se ha dicho sobre el tema en España. Valga también mi mayor de los afectos para todas las mujeres del mundo, que desgraciadamente todavía tienen que sufrir éstas y peores situaciones por el hecho de ser mujer. Con mucha cultura y con un apoyo decidido, estos "jotes" irán cayendo por su propio peso, y si no, les ayudaremos a que lo hagan.

Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

cabezadevaca said:


> ¿qué opinan las mujeres de ese mítico encandilamiento de los italianos? ¿les es halagador? ¿dónde está el límite para empezar a encontrarlo empalagoso y cutre? La respuesta típica es "qué pesados son estos italianos", aunque por lo bajini suele haber un cierto punto de satisfacción.


Bien; yo no puedo hablar en nombre de todas las españolas. Sólo puedo decir que no conozco a ninguna a la que le guste ser acosada por miradas, palabras, gestos o tocamientos por parte de un total desconocido.
Con la excepción, posiblemente, de los silbidos admirativos de los albañiles, que supongo forman ya parte de la tradición y se aceptan como parte integrante del paisaje urbano.


----------



## romarsan

Coincido con Alexa, no conozco a ninguna mujer que le guste sentirse acosada o que algún ansioso por mostrar su masculinidad siempre atenta haga recaer sobre ella la atención de toda una manzana. Es realmente desagradable y, además, en la mayoría de las ocasiones da la impresión de que no es algo que se espera resulte gratificante a la mujer, sino, más bien al contrario, el efecto que se busca es el de "acorralamiento" de la victima, físico o psicológico, pero siempre queda latente un intento de "dominación".
Claro que a la mayoría de las mujeres nos gusta resultar atractivas y que nos lo demuestren, pero montar una jauría de gritos exacerbados y aspavientos espasmódicos mientras se dicen obscenidades, y mucho menos someter a un acercamiento físico no deseado a la mujer, no es la forma que preferimos.
Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

cabezadevaca said:


> la sorpresa fue cuando otra de nuestras amigas, *para más descripción paisana tuya Dickhabana, de Donosti,* también bien guapa aunque algo más grande que la anterior y con un look más rompedor, nos salió con otro " ¡será posible ?!", pero esta vez algo diferente. Su queja fue la siguiente, "¿ será posible?!, llevamos aquí más de 3 horas bailando y a mí nadie me ha tocado el ....!, es que no soy guapa o tengo algo en el pelo !!" Tras las inevitables risas, quedaba claro el poso de sincera ofensa por parte de mi querida amiga. La tranquilizamos, y era cierto, diciéndola que a ella no se la habían acercado porque no se había apartado ni un minuto de otro amigo nuestro, para más descripción vasco también y con unas espaldas como un piano que echaban para atrás al africano más atrevido.



Ya dije antes que las neskas vascas se las llevaban siempre los de fuera. 

Y ya que el tema va también de sobeteos, hablaré del sancta sactorum de este tipo de cosas. No sé cuántos de vosotros conocéis las fiestas de Sanfermines, la sagrada orgía en la que el pamplonés, más bien estirado y cerrado por definición, se vuelve loco (aunque la verdad es que cada vez más los sanfermines los hacen los de fuera).

Hablaré con la perspectiva que me da vivir a unos pocos kilómetros y haber conocido esta fiesta unas cuantas veces a lo largo de mi vida. De joven es lo que es, la locura.  Si te gusta el bullicio, estás en tu salsa. Si  odias las multitudes, te equivocaste de sitio. 

Ya más adulto, tuve la oportunidad de ir en plan pareja en 2 ocasiones (con 2 mujeres distintas) para enseñarles qué era eso de los Sanfermines. La última vez, hace unos 7 años, con mi mujer, murciana muy fashion ella, a la que, desconocedora de lo que era eso, se le ocurrió ir a Sanfermines vestida totalmente de cuero negro y con zapatos de tacón . Cuando al rato de llegar se quejaba de que la miraba todo el mundo en un sitio en el que la gente se viste de blanco y zapatillas, no podía dejar de reírme.

Bueno, el hecho constatado en las dos ocasiones. Te llevas a tu mujer (novia,pareja, etc) donde está la juerga de verdad, a la Navarrería, de noche. Entras a un garito, te lías a codazos para llegar a la barra mientras ella te espera en una esquina. Rezas para que toda la gente que se mueve con vasos no te derrame alguno encima, te tragas el sobaco del tío más apestoso del bar, pagas a precio petróleo dos cervezas esbafadas que te sirven en vaso de plástico, vuelves como puedes a tu sitio intentando no derramar los vasos que llevas en alto sobre la cabeza de alguien, te comes la camiseta sudada del primo del tío apestoso de antes, y cuando llegas a la altura de tu pareja te encuentras al típico patoso borracho intentando sobarla. Te enfadas con él, te enfadas con ella, ella se enfada contigo, y salís del bar mientras algún nuevo patoso aprovecha el mogollón para intentar  darle un nuevo repaso a su geografía más íntima.  Sé que no  es la norma, pero juro haber vivido esta misma situación en 2 ocasiones distintas con dos mujeres distintas, y mis espaldas también son tamaño piano. 

En cuanto a lo que comentas de si a las mujeres les gusta ser "acosadas" (hablo de un acoso suave, no enfermizo): creo que en general las violenta y que lo que les gusta es otro tipo de juego, aunque habrá de todo como en botica. Otra cosa es cuando ellas han salido a buscar guerra, pero siempre les gusta decidir con quién la quieren y con quién no. 
E insisto en algo que dije antes: si el que les mira fijamente o adula es éste les encanta, pero si es éste ya hablamos de acoso puro y duro. 

Saludosss


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, DickHavana, ¡has dado en el clavo! Si gusta no es acoso, es una suerte acojoneibol


----------



## alexacohen

DickHavana said:


> si el que les mira fijamente o adula es éste les encanta, pero si es éste ya hablamos de acoso puro y duro.


Lo mismito que un hombre estará encantado de que Angelina Jolie lo encuentre atractivo, pero saldrá huyendo si quien lo encuentra atractivo es Marujita Díaz.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que la actitud ante los jotes depende de la mujer en cuestión.
No es lo mismo ser una chica atractiva, feliz en su vida y acostumbrada a que la miren, que una mujer de edad, poco atractiva a la que en un determinado momento le puede no desagradar que la miren o que le digan alguna zalamería sin pasarse demasiado.
Las groserías y los toqueteos creo que desagradan y violentan a todas. Lo de los tocamientos me parece especialmente repugante.
Yo soy un tío y si una mujer me provoca con miradas, me emocionaría, pero si me metiera mano (esto último nunca ha sucedido) me quedaría de piedra. Supongo que a las mujeres les pasa lo mismo.

Otro tema relacionado del que se habla menos, por pudor o por lo que sea, es el acoso entre hombres.
Yo, en España y en otros países europeos, lo he padecido y me he sentido acosado.
Me sucedía cuando era joven y me movía solo. Muchos hombres homosexuales , por lo menos hace veinte años, cuando había más represión que ahora, veían un jovencito en un tren o en un aeropuerto y se lanzaban a la caza.
He soportado miraditas insistentes, invitaciones, y cosas algo más fuertes en baños públicos ( desde entonces tengo la costumbre de meterme siempre en las cabinas).
Es un tema  que los tíos no hablamos porque nos da vergüenza, parece como si nos sintiéramos culpables por ello, como si nosotros provocáramos la situación, cosa que en mi caso no era en absoluto. Simplemente tenía vente años e iba solo.
La mayoría de los tíos ante ese acoso "jote" ignoramos o ponemos mala cara, dejando claro que no nos va ese rollo.
Supongo que las mujeres hacen lo mismo. Montar el pollo no es adecuado
.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

DickHavana said:


> En cuanto a lo que comentas de si a las mujeres les gusta ser "acosadas" (hablo de un acoso suave, no enfermizo): creo que en general las violenta y que lo que les gusta es otro tipo de juego, aunque habrá de todo como en botica. Otra cosa es cuando ellas han salido a buscar guerra, pero siempre les gusta decidir con quién la quieren y con quién no.
> E insisto en algo que dije antes: si el que les mira fijamente o adula es éste les encanta, pero si es éste ya hablamos de acoso puro y duro.
> 
> Saludosss


Esto es totalmente cierto. La pura realidad 

Con respecto al tema , ya en serio, la verdad es que aquí en Venezuela, siento que ha ido cambiando mucho en ese sentido la situación, para bien.
Recuerdo que anteriormente, los hombres eran más lanzados, atrevidos...te desian cosas morbosas, sucias, en la mayoría de los casos en lña calle, por supuesto eso depende tambien del ambiente/lugar en donde te encuentres.
Pero en las calles del centro de alguna ciudad, era bastante común. Pero ahora la cosa ha cambiado, noto que al caminar por las calles de la ciudad , se sienten miradas, y algun que otro piropo, pero no con esa morbosidad que antes no tenía contemplación.
Y tambien están los piropos muy bonitos que saben decir muchos de los venezolanos, los cuales nos llenan de orgullo y nos hacen sentir bellas...esos son bien recibidos, en la mayoría de los casos, asi trates de ignorarlo, por lo menos una sonrisa te sacan...
Elemplo:
"¡Tantas curvas y yo sin frenos!"
"Y luego dicen que los monumentos no andan..."
"Si tu eres coca cola y yo un hielito, ¡no me toques que me derrito!"
"aqui esta tu principe negro, porque los azules se acabaron"...

Pienso que ahora se está respetando un poco más a la mujer, tantas campañas que existen al respecto, algún efecto deben hacer.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## DickHavana

alexacohen said:


> Lo mismito que un hombre estará encantado de que Angelina Jolie lo encuentre atractivo, pero saldrá huyendo si quien lo encuentra atractivo es Marujita Díaz.



Por supuesto, Alexa, nadie dice lo contrario, pero estábamos hablando de acoso a mujeres. 




PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Otro tema relacionado del que se habla menos, por pudor o por lo que sea, es el acoso entre hombres.
> Yo, en España y en otros países europeos, lo he padecido y me he sentido acosado.
> Me sucedía cuando era joven y me movía solo. Muchos hombres homosexuales , por lo menos hace veinte años, cuando había más represión que ahora, veían un jovencito en un tren o en un aeropuerto y se lanzaban a la caza.
> He soportado miraditas insistentes, invitaciones, y cosas algo más fuertes en baños públicos ( desde entonces tengo la costumbre de meterme siempre en las cabinas).



Me parece una observación atinada. Sé de lo que hablas, y me ha pasado un poco de todo eso. Recuerdo particularmente un tipejo particularmente asqueroso que rondaba siempre por los servicios de la estación de Pamplona. Adquirí una habilidad especial para cazar a un reprimido de esos al vuelo, solo por la primera mirada que me dirigía,  y todavía hay alguna persona de mi ciudad, casada, de la que sospecho que en realidad sale del armario en cuanto puede . Ya no me pasa, aunque sospecho más bien que ya no me ven interesante, les suelen gustar tiernos. Una de las cosas que me perdí por no aceptar una de esas invitaciones fue la oportunidad de conocer Nueva York, aunque me consuela pensar que pasear por la Quinta Avenida con el culo hecho cisco debe resultar un poco incómodo. 

Y que levante la mano el que no ha sentido alguna vez que el de al lado le mira por encima del hombro en un urinario público de los de usar de pie. 

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

DickHavana said:


> Por supuesto, Alexa, nadie dice lo contrario, pero estábamos hablando de acoso a mujeres.


Por eso mismo.
El juego de miradas con alguien que te gusta no es acoso, es ligue. Ya sea entre personas de sexos diferentes o del mismo sexo.


----------



## DickHavana

También se habló de miradas descaradas por parte de gente desconocida, alexa. Y es lo que yo dije. Si alguien te mira así y te gusta es ligue, si no te gusta te puedes considerar acosado/a.   Y sin embargo el tipo alberga las mismas intenciones en ambos casos.

Al hilo de lo que dijo Pablo de Soto, un apunte sobre el acoso a hombres que creo también ha señalado. Ese tipo de cosas me pasaron sobre todo a los 17-25 años. Eran cosas que luego apenas contabas a tus amigos porque sentías que tu hombría estaba en juego. Cualquier broma sobre el asunto iba a ser para tu ego una puñalada más dura que cualquier cosa que aquellos depravados te quisieran clavar. Sabía que después la cosa se habría solucionado rápido (siempre estaba el amigo que ante cualquier problema decía: "Vamos a darle una  paliza"), pero ese tipo de cosas no me gustaban, lo cual encima me hacía comerme la cabeza con por qué demonios protegía a esa gente.

Saludos


----------



## ernest_

Este tipo de incidentes como el que describe DickHavana son más frecuentes de lo que parece. Yo mismo, cuando tenía unos 15 años, un individuo intentó tocarme literalmente los huevos en las escaleras mecánicas del metro. Por suerte no lo consiguió porque al notar un leve contacto le aparté la mano. Es una situación bastante violenta porque no sabes muy bien que hacer. Después, comentándolo con mis amigos, supe que otros también habían tenido experiencias similares. Esta época de la vida es especialmente difícil porque, al menos yo, vivía en un estado de miedo permanente. Los peligros eran múltiples: atracadores, "tipos duros", perros asesinos, los padres, los profesores, la policía... Siempre que iba a cualquier parte estaba constantemente detectando posibles "depredadores". Esto dura hasta que llegas a una edad que tu mismo te conviertes en depredador. Más recientemente, paseando de noche por cierto barrio "gay", me encontré con que la gente (chicos jóvenes) se me quedaban mirando descaradamente, y el otro día me metí en un bar y me empezaron a venir chicos a hablar conmigo, preguntando qué tipo de música me gustaba y tal. Pero eso, particularmente, no me molesta, ni me sentí amenazado ni nada, más que nada lo encuentro gracioso.

Ahora me acuerdo de una vez que estaba sentado en un banco fumando, y un chico se sentó a mi lado. Me pidió dinero porque decía que era un yonqui. Normalmente no lo habría creído, pero en este caso creo que era cierto porque el tío estaba muy suduroso y se movía de forma nerviosa, como un yonqui. Le dije que no tenía dinero, y entonces me intentó convencer que fuera a mi casa a buscar dinero y le diera algo, lo cual era totalmente improbable, pero bueno la cuestión es que llegó un punto que me puso la mano en la mejilla como de forma cariñosa, entonces se dió cuenta que aquello estaba totalmente fuera de lugar y me dijo "lo siento, normalmente no soy así", y yo me levanté y me fui.


----------



## alexacohen

Hay hombres que acosan a mujeres, y hombres que acosan a hombres. 

No es necesario ser heterosexual para sentirte acosado por un homosexual: un acoso no diferencia ni sexos, ni tendencias sexuales. Es exactamente el mismo, Es recibir una atención descarada y malintencionada de una persona que no te respeta.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

alexacohen said:


> Lo mismito que un hombre estará encantado de que Angelina Jolie lo encuentre atractivo, pero saldrá huyendo si quien lo encuentra atractivo es Marujita Díaz.



¡Un momento, un momento! Que la Marujita Díaz aún tiene su aquél...


----------



## argentina84

alexacohen said:


> los albañiles, que supongo forman ya parte de la tradición y se aceptan como parte integrante del paisaje urbano.


 
Hahaha Eso es verdad Alexa! Aunque igual odio que me griten cosas. 

Acá en Argentina, casi siempre te encontrás con alguno que te mira fijamente, algún viejo verde o alguno que te dice un piropo por la calle. Y debo decir que jamás me he vestido como una "femme fatal". No es mi estilo. 
En general, no me gusta que me digan cosas o me toquen bocina, y simplemente los ignoro. Muchas veces amigos o hasta mi papá me encuentra por la calle y me tocan bocina..para luego reírse de mi porque no los miro.  
Me molesta especialmente cuando son viejos o mucho más grandes que yo. Al contrario, no es tan grave (para mi) si quien me dice un piropo tiene más o menos mi misma edad. ¡Y ni que hablar si el chico me parece atractivo! Me roba una sonrisa.

Debo admitir que un par de veces algún piropo me ha "alegrado" el dia y subido el autoestima. Recuerdo:

_"¡No sabía que las flores caminaban!"_
(Y este aún más gracioso para mi) _"¡Me quiero casar!"_ hahaha

Por suerte no he sufrido nunca un acoso, y ningun extraño me ha tocado. Y si algún conocido lo intentó...le he dejado bien en claro sus límites. Siento que en general..las mujeres en Buenos Aires somos bastante respetadas.


----------



## Maeskizzle

> En general, no me gusta que me digan cosas o me toquen bocina, y simplemente los ignoro. Muchas veces amigos o hasta mi papá me encuentra por la calle y me tocan bocina..para luego reírse de mi porque no los miro.


jajaja, yo he tenido un par de experiencias parecidas a las de argentina84.

Una técnica que empleo para disuadir a jotes cuando camino por la calle es no mirar a ningún hombre cuando está dentro 2-3 metros de mi.  Y un hombre que conozco y normalmente saludo pasó al lado mío el otro día pero no me di cuenta hasta que me saludó y ya me había pasado y tuve que dar la vuelta para ver quién era y saludarle.

Mi otra manera de desalentar jotes cuando ando por la calle es siempre poner una cara de pesada o enojada para que no me joteen.  Es bastante eficaz.  Y una vez un hombre que recien había conocido me dijo que me había visto en la calle hacia unas semanas pero no me saludó porque tenía cara de enojada. jajaja.  No le vi (seguramente debido a mi técnica 1 para evitar que me joteen).  Cuando me dijo eso me di cuenta que la cara de pesada funciona muy bien, porque él me conocía y además es una persona muy alegre y no me saludó. jajaja. El pobrecito.


----------



## K-Milla

¡Uy, que cosas!

En México claro que existen estos patanes que se esconden para hacer sus fechorias de un segundo a otro y ni tiempo te dan para ehcar la pedrada. Como no vivo en Ciudad de México [DF] y cuando voy no he tenido la oportunidad de "disfrutar" del servicio del metro, no me ha tocado y no puedo contar una historia al respecto.

Lo que si, es que siempre sucede en lugares muy concurridos, por tanto un grito no altera el orden general, asi que no se tienen refuerzos.

Generalmente se escuchan cosas, los bien conocidos "piropos" que todo hombre le dirá a una mujer guapa que pasa frente a él. Claro que no solo se puede esperar dicha frase por parte un ser humano. Me ha tocado escuchar pericos [aves] entrenados para ello jjijijijiji


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

DickHavana said:


> Por supuesto, Alexa, nadie dice lo contrario, pero estábamos hablando de acoso a mujeres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece una observación atinada. Sé de lo que hablas, y me ha pasado un poco de todo eso. Recuerdo particularmente un tipejo particularmente asqueroso que rondaba siempre por los servicios de la estación de Pamplona. Adquirí una habilidad especial para cazar a un reprimido de esos al vuelo, solo por la primera mirada que me dirigía, y todavía hay alguna persona de mi ciudad, casada, de la que sospecho que en realidad sale del armario en cuanto puede . Ya no me pasa, aunque sospecho más bien que ya no me ven interesante, les suelen gustar tiernos. Una de las cosas que me perdí por no aceptar una de esas invitaciones fue la oportunidad de conocer Nueva York, aunque me consuela pensar que pasear por la Quinta Avenida con el culo hecho cisco debe resultar un poco incómodo.
> 
> Y que levante la mano el que no ha sentido alguna vez que el de al lado le mira por encima del hombro en un urinario público de los de usar de pie.
> 
> Saludos


 

A mi también me ocurría sobre todo en la adolescencia y primera juventud, salvo que vayas a sitios donde se sabe que hay ligoteo gay, pero a mi edad ya no puedo hablar de acoso, pero sí de miradas más o menos insistentes.
En Málaga hay la típica zona que no es gay gay, sino un poco de todo y hay una librería que frecuento y ahí las miraditas no te las quita nadie, pero mirar es libre y a mí , en principio, no me molestan.
Hace poco, en un avión, un hombre cincuentón evidentemente gay, me empezó a dar conversación, para ver de qué pie cojeaba yo, invitándome   a la cafetería del aeropuerto y la verdad es que a mi edad, ya tienes otros recursos y casi me hizo gracia recordar otros tiempos y sentirme aun joven


----------



## DickHavana

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> A mi también me ocurría sobre todo en la adolescencia y primera juventud, salvo que vayas a sitios donde se sabe que hay ligoteo gay, pero a mi edad ya no puedo hablar de acoso, pero sí de miradas más o menos insistentes.
> En Málaga hay la típica zona que no es gay gay, sino un poco de todo y hay una librería que frecuento y ahí las miraditas no te las quita nadie, pero mirar es libre y a mí , en principio, no me molestan.
> Hace poco, en un avión, un hombre cincuentón evidentemente gay, me empezó a dar conversación, para ver de qué pie cojeaba yo, invitándome   a la cafetería del aeropuerto y la verdad es que a mi edad, ya tienes otros recursos y casi me hizo gracia recordar otros tiempos y sentirme aun joven




Te daré una fórmula que no falla para librarte de eso, PABLO: aféitate la cabeza. Con la cabeza afeitada al cero y una pequeña perilla ya no se atreven a mirarme de forma demasiado directa: o ya no les gusto o mi aspecto hace que cualquier fantasía que alberguen conmigo les acabe resultando demasiado inquietante, el caso es que vivo más tranquilo.  


Lo cierto es que lo que se ve de todo esto es que el hombre tiende a tener un tipo de actitudes que en general las mujeres jamás manifiestan. Quiero decir, siempre te puede salir una admiradora demasiado temeraria que te haga sentir acosado, pero esas cosas en general les pasan a gente famosa o especialmente atractiva y muchas veces hay algún fin específico detrás (la fama, el dinero...). Supongo que son cosas que están grabadas en nuestro cuadro genético y que la testosterona que nos embarga nos hace exteriorizarla de una manera o de otra en función del ambiente cultural en que nos movamos, los códigos de conducta que hemos aprendido y la facilidad o dificultad que tengas para conductrte a ti mismo. Me refiero a eso: es un problema que se da en hombres y creo, sin pretender buscar justificaciones, que nuestra propia naturaleza nos induce a ello. Si no tienes unas barreras culturales y éticas   que te ayuden a dirigirte con cordura, supongo que pasan estas cosas. Sé que esto que digo habrá gente que no lo comparta, pero me refiero a que estaríamos viendo al hombre-cazador en estado puro, un reflejo de nuestra vida en las cavernas: hombre dominante-mujer dominada.

En ese sentido, me da la sensación de que si una mujer se comporta según los cánones que estamos aquí perfilando del acosador, tendemos a pensar que está loca o tiene algún tipo de problema, mientras que en un hombre lo vemos, entre comillas, normal, achacándoselo a una falta de educación y/o ética. Reitero que no pretendo justificar nada.



Maeskizzle said:


> Mi otra manera de desalentar jotes cuando ando por la calle es siempre poner una cara de pesada o enojada para que no me joteen. Es bastante eficaz. Y una vez un hombre que recien había conocido me dijo que me había visto en la calle hacia unas semanas pero no me saludó porque tenía cara de enojada. jajaja. No le vi (seguramente debido a mi técnica 1 para evitar que me joteen). Cuando me dijo eso me di cuenta que la cara de pesada funciona muy bien, porque él me conocía y además es una persona muy alegre y no me saludó. jajaja. El pobrecito.



No quiero que te moleste lo que te voy a decir, Maeskizzle, pero estoy en total desacuerdo con que por culpa de cuatro tarados tengas que castigar al planeta entero paseándote a cara de perro.   La vida a veces aporta pocas cosas bonitas para encima tener que auto-flagelarte (y además castigar a los demás) paseándote con mala cara. Puestos a eso, creo que siempre ha funcionado más otro tipo de actitud, que creo nos duele más a los hombres, y que algunas mujeres atractivas dominan a la perfección. Me refiero a la cara de "Eres transparente, tío". Es una cara que no denota enojo ni enfado, en realidad no denota nada: es de una frialdad absoluta y somete al que experimenta esa no-mirada a la mayor de las insignificancias. Ensáyala. 

Saludos


----------



## cabezadevaca

DickHavana said:


> .... En cuanto a lo que comentas de si a las mujeres les gusta ser "acosadas" ....


 
Siento llegar tarde, pero quería contestar este malentendido, DickHavana. Hombre, no me hagas esto, doy por sentado que a ninguna mujer (ni a nadie) le gusta que le acosen, ni flojo ni fuerte. Otra cosa es que nos guste que nos seduzcan, y ahí las mujeres no sueltan prenda. Me picaba la curiosidad la impresión que tienen sobre la forma que asociamos con los italianos de entrar, de cortejar. Hablando de una manera general y seguramente injusta por ello, se podría describir como insistente, de distancias cortas y sin complejos. Bueno, hay que reconocerles su parcela de éxito, o sea que tan mal no lo harán. Creo que nos llevaríamos una sorpresa al comprobar que en muchas ocasiones lo que nosotros creemos que está molestando a nuestra compañera, quizás porque el instinto nos puede, en realidad les halaga. 
Sobre el acoso, los jotes, los mirones y plastas creo que he dejado clara mi posición. Estos no son los protagonistas, las protagonistas son las mujeres, y a mí me interesa lo que piensan y sienten ellas.

Un saludo,


----------



## DickHavana

cabezadevaca said:


> Me picaba la curiosidad la impresión que tienen sobre la forma que asociamos con los italianos de entrar, de cortejar. Hablando de una manera general y seguramente injusta por ello, se podría describir como insistente, de distancias cortas y sin complejos. Bueno, hay que reconocerles su parcela de éxito, o sea que tan mal no lo harán. Creo que nos llevaríamos una sorpresa al comprobar que en muchas ocasiones lo que nosotros creemos que está molestando a nuestra compañera, quizás porque el instinto nos puede, en realidad les halaga



Siempre he imaginado la típica situación en cualquier sitio playero: un grupo de muchachos italianos desplegando sus artes ante un grupo de chicas y un grupo de chicos de la zona donde vivo (sur de Navarra, tipo de habla cercana al aragonés cerrado) haciendo lo mismo. Simplemente con abrir la boca, el italiano tiene la batalla ganada. Eso es algo asumido. 

Ojo, con mis comentarios no pretendía ni generalizar ni mucho menos criticar a los italianos (los considero una gente muy entrañable), simplemente recalcaba algunas cosas que observé para señalar hasta qué punto han cambiado muchas cosas en España en los últimos años. Por supuesto que cuento con que mi mujer no me va a decir necesariamente toda la verdad sobre lo que opina, pero si tras un viaje por varios países me acaba diciendo que los franceses en general le resultan sosos, los italianos pesados (estarás de acuerdo en que haya gente a la que le puede molestar que le observen y halaguen en exceso) y los croatas muy atractivos, a lo mejor no está necesariamente mintiendo demasiado. 

Por supuesto que habrá de todo, como en botica, y entrar en un debate sobre la forma de ligar de los italianos estaría al margen del tema, que es cómo espantar "jotes". Por cierto, supongo que un equivalente en España del zopilote sería el buitre, pero aquí "ser un buitre" suele tener unas connotaciones distintas a la meramente sexual.

Saludos


----------



## Maeskizzle

> No quiero que te moleste lo que te voy a decir, Maeskizzle, pero estoy en total desacuerdo con que por culpa de cuatro tarados tengas que castigar al planeta entero paseándote a cara de perro.  La vida a veces aporta pocas cosas bonitas para encima tener que auto-flagelarte (y además castigar a los demás) paseándote con mala cara. Puestos a eso, creo que siempre ha funcionado más otro tipo de actitud, que creo nos duele más a los hombres, y que algunas mujeres atractivas dominan a la perfección. Me refiero a la cara de "Eres transparente, tío". Es una cara que no denota enojo ni enfado, en realidad no denota nada: es de una frialdad absoluta y somete al que experimenta esa no-mirada a la mayor de las insignificancias. Ensáyala.



En realidad mi cara pasa entre el "eres transparente" y el "ni me acerques weón, no soy turista".  Es que no conocis los jotes acá. Son terribles y de distintos niveles.  El nivel uno, es el trabador de construcción que chifla y grita "mijita rica".  Los de nivel uno son hasta agradables porque incluso los días que me siento fea, me gritan cosas bonitas.  Para ellos pongo la cara transparente, e incluso si dicen algo bien chistoso, hasta sonrío.  Después el jote de nivel 2 me queda mirando en el supermercado o el metro, fijamente, aunque ya le he hecho la mirada que le dice "qué wea (cosa) miraí?" Igual te queda mirando. Generalmente trato de alejarme de ellos.  Y claro la vez que le iba a gritar la persona se dio la vuelta al tiro.  Y el nivel número 3 se trata el hombre que me persiguió por el centro por cuadras y cuadras y cuando pensé que le había perdido, estaba allí al lado mío y no vi ningun policía durante todo el rato.  También es el hombre que va en la micro (el bus) al lado mio y de repente su mano está al lado mi pierna pese el hecho de que haya cinco asientos para los 2.  Esta me ha pasado dos veces en la misma micro.  Al primero le grité, pero debería haber gritado más fuerte para hacer "el show".  Apenas reaccionó.  Es por ellos que pongo la cara de enojada.  Los encuentro hasta peligrosos.  

Pero cuando viví en España, eran casos aislados y en realidad hasta chistosos, por los viejos verdes--pero VIEJOS como de 70 años y joteandonos, y los pulpos de la discoteca.  No era tema, sólo son anécdotas para mi.  Allí yo nunca andaba con cara de enojada ni tampoco con la cara de que "eres transparente" porque no era necesario para nada (en Santiago de Compostela).


----------



## mirx

En México que yo sepa no existen los "jotes". Aquellos que toquetean y dan "arrimones" en metro no son lo mismo. 

No acosan, ni persiguen a nadie, si toquetean a las mujeres lo hacen de manera espontánea y sin mucha premeditación, e igual de rápido que aparecieron así mismo desaparecen.

Eso de que anden siguiendo a las personas se me hace enfermizo, y ojalá y en Chile haya una solución. Que miedo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaén

mirx said:


> En México que yo sepa no existen los "jotes". Aquellos que toquetean y dan "arrimones" en metro no son lo mismo.
> 
> No acosan, ni persiguen a nadie, si toquetean a las mujeres lo hacen de manera espontánea y sin mucha premeditación, e igual de rápido que aparecieron así mismo desaparecen.
> 
> Eso de que anden siguiendo a las personas se me hace enfermizo, y ojalá y en Chile haya una solución. Que miedo.
> 
> Saludos.


Es verdad, yo tampoco recuerdo haber visto en México esos que persiguen, sólo recuerdo a los "galanteadores de banqueta" y a los "arrimadores" del metro. De estos últimos, ni uno como hombre se salva a la hora de tomar el metro "sólo para hombres" en las horas pico! 


EDIT - 


mirx said:


> No acosan, ni persiguen a nadie, si toquetean a las mujeres lo hacen de manera espontánea y sin mucha premeditación, e igual de rápido que aparecieron así mismo desaparecen.
> Saludos.


 
En el caso del metro con sólo hombres, creo que es bastante premeditado!

Y pensar que ahora también empezaron a separar los autobuses urbanos "sólo para mujeres" y "sólo para hombres"!

(Ay, nanita!!)


----------



## Bilma

Lamento decirles que los "jotes" sí existen en México. Por lo menos en la capital del país. Desafortunadamente....


----------



## mirx

Bilma said:


> Lamento decirles que los "jotes" sí existen en México. Por lo menos en la capital del país. Desafortunadamente....


 
¿Te ha pasado?
¿Como los ahuyentas?
¿Hay muchos?

Realmente tengo curiosidad, sólo sé de los tocadores del metro, pero bueno esos nada que ver.


----------



## Bilma

Sí, varias veces. Lo que solía hacer era enfrentarlos. Cuando los enfrentas simplemente se alejan.


----------



## chics

A ver, una cosa son moscones y otra, acosadores. Y una tercera es donde está el límite entre una cosa y otra según cada cultura y cada persona.

Que en una librería, en la calle, en la discoteca... alguien (hombre o mujer, guapo o feo...) te mire, te diga algo o intente algo contigo... eso puede ser que le gustes o que tenga al menos algún tipo de interés. A tí te puede gustar esa persona o no (por lo que sea) y puede ser que su actitud un día te levante el ánimo o te incomode. Eso no es acoso. Si la persona en cuestión te gusta... ¡eso es un milagro!

En esos casos basta con decir no, con poner cara de que no tiene ninguna oportunidad o si es necesario enviarlo a la mierda. Aquí algunos pueden pensar que es una actitud un poco borde pero es necesaria cuando nos parece pesado, fuera de lugar o ni nos interesa ni nos apetece.

Algunos pueden insitir. Me explico, si a mí me gusta un chico, creo que tengo derecho a intentar un juego de miraditas, de acercarme, decirle algo, pedirle si quiere casarse conmigo, etc. Si me dice que no, me concedereis el derecho a hacerle la corte, de querer encontrarlo "casualmente", llamarle, hacerle la pelota, querer ser amable y encantadora con él, decirle que me encanta el boxeo de tías en barro, etc. Ahí mi papel sería de moscona, pretendiente o como lo querais llamar. Claro que puede ser pesado o incomodar a esa persona (aunque lo típico es que si luego cambio de "objetivo", el anterior se lamente de que entonces se da cuenta de que estaba perdidamente enamorado de mí) en el sentido de que él no quiere nada conmigo, pero no es lo mismo que acoso. Para él es un palo, pero yo también tengo el derecho de intentar una oportunidad... :'-( Hecho con respeto, claro.

Pero ¿dónde empieza la falta de respeto, lo molesto? Evidentemente todo intento de tocamiento no deeado lo es. En mi ciudad algunas miradas excesivamente babosas también lo son, los típicos piropos gritados en la calle -tanto si son frases hechas como la de la madre bombonera como si son lindezas del tipo "así, así, mueve así las tetas, que ya me estoy corriendo" o "ese culito"-, sonidos extraños con la boca, bocinazos, etc.

Esto se suele intentar evitar no mirando, poniendo malas caras, con frases del tipo "déjame en paz, imbécil", codazos, etc. 

Finalmente están los verdaderos acosadores, los que hacen esto insistentemente, por ejemplo, en el trabajo, una persona que va a saco a por otra determinada a sabiendas de que a esa persona le disgusta esa actitud, y precisamente por eso,que busca cualquier excusa para intentar rozarse, que emplea frases con dobles sentidos, hace comentarios fuera de tono, que busca incomodar, etc. en este caso hay que intentar buscar testigos, informar a colegas y superiores (aunque conozco algún caso en el que el "castigado" ha sido el acosado) y denunciarlo a la policía y judicialmente. También hay grupos de ayuda.


----------



## Bilma

Ohhh Mexico City...Women are riding buses safely now!
http://www.news-journal.com/search/...ca_And_Caribbean/Mexico_Women_Only_Buses.html


----------

